

Indinero - Jessica Mah Interview [video] - johnndege
http://mixergy.com/indinero-jessica-mah-interview/

======
vaksel
anyone else stopped watching mixergy ever since it stopped being live? Before
I'd use to watch every day, but now it's much faster to just read the
transcript of the few stories that actually catch my attention.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I miss having you at the live interviews.

I'm having a hell of a time getting enough bandwidth in my new office. I can't
believe I had a better connection at Regus's Argentina office than I have at
their DC office.

~~~
mahmud
You are in Washington D.C.? Come join us next Monday at the D.C HN meetup.

<http://www.meetup.com/JoinHNDC/>

I am only here briefly, will be going back to Australia and would love to
catch up with as many metro-folks as possible :-)

~~~
Dramatize
Any chance of an Australian (Brisbane) HN meetup?

~~~
mahmud
I am strictly NSW, but you have a place in Sydney if you ever venture south
:-)

(Sorry, we're a Cooper's household, so check the four-X at the door ;-)

------
InfinityX0
Jessica.. you're going to be a really successful computer person. And you're
going to grow up thinking that guys don't like you because you're a geek. I
want you to know that's not the case - they're not going to like you because
you're an asshole.

Just kidding, Jessica. Nice job on this interview.

------
sethwartak
love love love Mixergy. Keep up the great work, Andrew!

